# gun ?



## weston (Oct 25, 2007)

i use a rem 700 short action 243 i see that sum guys are wrapping there gun in this white tape where do i get this at and how easy will it come off thanks also what is a fur friendly load for a 243


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Its white self-adhesive vet wrap. Only sticks to itself and works great for whiteing up a rifle.


----------



## savage 243 (Nov 25, 2007)

There is alot of different things that can be purchased as Camo for your rifle. Do Not get the adhesive roll tape, there is a product out Camo Form Gun wrap it adheres to itself, and doesn't leave residue and comes in four or five color combinations. It cost about ~$12.00. (remember wrapping/taping can affect accuracy). 
243 Loads depends on if you are Hand Loading or just Store Bought Ammuntion. 
The only store bought rounds I have shot was 80 Gr. Soft Point by Federal. It got the job done on a Badger at about 25-30 Yards by just graising his back (no fur damage). 
However with hand loads iI've had better luck with using a heavier bullet (100gr. with lower velocity) with shot placement behind the front leg. 
I have feel that shot placement is really the main factor when shooting.

But I haven't had alot of experience with every load available for the .243 on coyotes. This is just what I have found.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Oh yeah, vet wrap, you can get it at any vet supply store, stockmans, tsc, home of economy, or, the vet. About a $1 a roll.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I use both Vet Wrap and Camo Form, as was mentioned by the others. Both work well. The camo form is thicker and you can reuse it. I have been using the same strips of winter camo form for 3 seasons. It is all frayed and stained with dirt and still sticks! The older it gets the better it gets in my mind for camoflauging. The vet wrap is cheaper but tears as you remove it so it's kind of a one-time-deal. If you can find it and afford it I would get some Camo Form. I usually save the cheaper vet wrap for my binocs, bipod and use the more expensive stuff for my barrel. I like to take it off the barrel once in a while to prevent moisture trapping on the metal.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

+1 on the Vet Wrap.


----------



## weston (Oct 25, 2007)

yes that would be my next ? is the moisture on the barrel say it is snowing when i get home should i take it of and whip it all down or leave it


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I just oil mine up real good before I wrap it, and never worry about it. Havent had a problem yet. But, if your in a warmer environment, where you could get rain (we only get snow) I would maybe unwrap it if it got real wet.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I use Vet wrap. Takes about 5 minutes to wrap the gun, and you use a roll. I usually hunt a couple days then pull it off. It gets nice and dirty making it a gray color! Works great!

It's $1.22 at Fleet just picked 10 rolls up about a week ago!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

85 gr. Sierra bullet with 35 gr,. 4895 powder, this load works really well for me. You won't like reloading with the 4895 but it shoots good.

I use 100 gr Hornady bullet with 35 gr 4895 for deer.

most of my coyotes have no exit hole


----------



## savage 243 (Nov 25, 2007)

Kelly Hannan said:


> 85 gr. Sierra bullet with 35 gr,. 4895 powder, this load works really well for me. You won't like reloading with the 4895 but it shoots good.
> 
> I use 100 gr Hornady bullet with 35 gr 4895 for deer.
> 
> most of my coyotes have no exit hole


Hey what range are you taking Deer and Coyotes at?


----------

